# G-152 Hydraulics parts and repair



## Varynx75 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi all,
First off a quick thank you to any who view and take the time to reply. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. I joined the site as I find myself in a bit of a bind. I'm trying to both identify and receive information on how to remove the part I have outlined from a photo I found on this site. My G-152 is setup the exact same thankfully. Hopefully my crude photo shop skills will suffice. I believe this to be the suction side screen housing pipe. Please correct me if that's wrong. I'm looking for removal process tips, and replacement ordering if anyone has ideas. This just became an issue this evening so I haven't been able to investigate thoroughly during daylight. I figured I'd try and get a jump on it, by asking those with much more Bolen's knowledge than I. Thanks again.


----------



## Varynx75 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just an update if anyone is reading the thread. I'm not sure if the picture link I posted is visible yet to anyone else. In any case, the part I need is definitely the housing for the filter screen. One bolt to take off the suction line and a threaded pipe that goes through the housing and into the transmission case. With all that said, does anyone have any contacts for Bolen's hydraulic parts, so I can begin tracking down a new housing? Any help is always appreciated in advance. Thanks all.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I've been looking around a bit and it seems that the only parts I can find are pretty much fuel filters. You may have to do a search or ebay, or the likes, or see if you can find something suitable in a salvage yard.
If I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Varynx75 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Bill,
Thanks for the welcome. I've got a couple calls into some salvage yards and will see if that produces any results. Ideally if I could locate a part # for that screen filter housing it would make things easier I assume. Such is the case with these older tractors I guess.


----------



## James Tucksen (Feb 4, 2020)

Varynx75 said:


> Hi Bill,
> Thanks for the welcome. I've got a couple calls into some salvage yards and will see if that produces any results. Ideally if I could locate a part # for that screen filter housing it would make things easier I assume. Such is the case with these older tractors I guess.


We're you able to get the screen out of the tube? I'm having same issue.


----------

